# Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC i7-8700K-Edition im Video [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC i7-8700K-Edition im Video [Anzeige]* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC i7-8700K-Edition im Video [Anzeige]*


----------



## knightmare80 (5. Januar 2018)

Schönes System, der Preis ist auf jedenfall nicht schlecht und da ich vor kurzen einen PCGH-PC mal in Aktion sehen durfte, muss ich sagen das die wirklich leise sind und alles sauber verarbeitet ist.


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Januar 2018)

Tolles Video, aber wieso wird nen grottiges Sharkoon WPM600 verbaut?

Hätte es da nicht auch zur Not nen Pure Power 10 500 Watt getan ? Preislich auf Augehöhe, technisch weitaus besser. Dazu hat das Sharkoon keine ATX 2.4 Zertifizierung, was für aktuelle Prozessoren problematisch werden könnte.

Dazu noch eine nicht mehr zeitgemäße Gruppenregulation der Spannungen, bei ner 1080Ti können schon einmal ein paar größere Peaks auftreten.


----------



## XXTREME (5. Januar 2018)

Fein die neuen Gehäuse, richtig schön in 90er grau gehalten von innen . Und ja, zum PSU sage ich mal besser nichts .


----------



## Clay2008 (6. Januar 2018)

Preislich sehr interessant. Aber das Gehäuse geht wohl gar nicht! Potthässlich, vor Allem innen, mit  zwei (!?!)  5,25" Schächten für Laufwerke , sowas braucht heutzutage kein Mensch mehr. Und für den Blu-Ray-Brenner hätte man lieber in ein anderes Gehäuse und/oder ein anständiges Netzteil investieren sollen.  Für so eine Konfiguration ist da Gehäuse schon eine Beleidigung! Sorry PCGH, da habt ihr mal richtig daneben gelangt.


----------



## Lawk (6. Januar 2018)

Mir ist Klang wichtig. Der ALC887 ist nicht so der Hit. Obwohl es auch immer auf die Implementierung ankommt. Hätte trotzdem lieber ein Board gesehen mit ALC1220.


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2018)

Schlimm ist ja das absolute Kotz Gehäuse, was da verwendet wird. Meine Fresse. 
Und das Netzteil sollte man natürlich gleich mit der Kneifzange entnehmen und dem Recycling Kreislauf hinzufügen.


----------



## octogen (7. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schlimm ist ja das absolute Kotz Gehäuse, was da verwendet wird. Meine Fresse.
> Und das Netzteil sollte man natürlich gleich mit der Kneifzange entnehmen und dem Recycling Kreislauf hinzufügen.



Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu xD, aber das Komplettsystem richtet sich vorallem an PCGH-Einsteiger, hierfür finde ich die Zusammenstellung genau richtig (Gehäuse und Netzeile sind Geschmacksache, bei diesen Komponenten kann man nur 50 oder auch 1000Euro ausgeben) und ich denke das die Meisten die sich ein komplettes System kaufen wollen/müssen, froh sind wenn soviel Budget wie möglich für leistungsrelevante Komponenten verwendet wird, das kann man im Nachhinein immer nochmal nach seinen eigenen Geschmack ändern (einen Chinaböller hat man hier mit Sicherheit nicht verwendet, dass denke ich versteht sich von selbst.)
Ein komplettes System zusammenzustellen, dass ist bei einem begrenzten Budget gar nicht so einfach, klar geht immer ein wenig mehr, aber das macht sich vorallem im Preis bemerkbar.


----------

